# [app-office/orage] Alternatives simples et légères ?

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Orage va disparaître définitivement le 9 mars prochain.

Je l'ai sorti de mon système Xfce... et il me manque déjà !

Extrêmement discret, apparaissant et disparaissant en un clic, je comptais très facilement mes échéances en semaines.

J'avais dans le panel l'affichage littéral de la date jusqu'à la seconde et avec le numéro de la semaine.

Bien triste sort pour ce poids plume !

 *La description d'origine  wrote:*   

> Orage est une nouvelle application de calendrier moderne pour l'environnement de bureau Xfce. Orage a été conçu dès le départ pour être rapide et facile à utiliser.
> 
> Son interface utilisateur est propre et intuitive, et n'inclut aucune option confuse ou inutile. Orage est rapide et réactif et utilise un minimum de ressources système. Orage a été traduit en plusieurs langues (actuellement environ 30).
> 
> Avec Orage, vous pouvez stocker des événements et obtenir des alarmes sonores et visuelles lorsque le moment approche.
> ...

 

https://alternativeto.net/software/orage/

----------

## pti-rem

Serait-t'il possible de le compiler à partir de toutes les sources (dépendances comprises) et en le faisant de manière entièrement statique ?

Quitte à avoir un énorme exécutable et des grosses bibliothèques pour ce petit poids plume.

J'ai lu le Bug #732750 ; Il dit juste que plus personne s'occupe de lui.

GTK+2 est-t'il si dangereux ??

https://gitlab.xfce.org/apps/orage

https://gpo.zugaina.org/app-office/orage/Dep

Il faudrait un environnement de développement spécifique dans une autre racine ?

C'est pas simple ni léger...

----------

## pti-rem

Le simple plugin Horloge va faire l'affaire.

C'est dommage que le calendrier mensuel ne soit pas détachable et puisse flotter.

```
· %R:%S · %A %_d %B %y · semaine %_V ·
```

Comme ça, je sais enfin le jour  :Wink: 

----------

